# 5d2 officially discontinued.



## Viggo (Dec 22, 2012)

Seems the legend is no longer produced. Get them while you can!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2012)

Source, please?


----------



## Nice Guy (Dec 22, 2012)

http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/old-products/index.html

Its on the Japanese Website Now


----------



## Viggo (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice Guy said:


> http://cweb.canon.jp/eos/lineup/old-products/index.html
> 
> Its on the Japanese Website Now



Yeah, thanks, I was on my cell, and sadly the Samsung S2 is too crappy to copy and paste a link without shutting down, ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks!

Too bad, but not at all surprising.


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 22, 2012)

psssst.....

They haven't made any for a long while, only protected distribution by keeping them "current" on the web. 

No fact to support it, but it could well be that there were no 5D2's made after the 5D3 cranked up for production.

One thing though - they made a whooooole helluva lot of 5D2's, and I couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## 8TMacro (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine has been officially 'discontinued' too - I just sold it a few weeks ago while I could still get a decent penny for it! That was the only reason I sold it, though. Great pro-sumer camera!

I'll keep using my 1D MKIV until whatever comes after the 1D X gets here (yes, I'm patient).


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Dec 22, 2012)

No surprise with the major drop in retail price - it was expected.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 22, 2012)

.
Most interesting thing to me is that the EOS 1V is still alive.

$1699 new at B&H, film not included.


----------



## sandymandy (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably new but not produced recently. Nevertheless its still Canons best Film SLR.


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> Most interesting thing to me is that the EOS 1V is still alive.
> 
> $1699 new at B&H, film not included.


SHAME ON THEM! They should include a free film ;D


----------



## Brymills (Dec 23, 2012)

tron said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Just the one?? Be a bit like selling you a 5D III with a 256MB CF card.....


----------



## LukieLauXD (Dec 23, 2012)

21-gun salute and a moment of silence for it. :'(


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Dec 23, 2012)

The used market is absolutely swamped with quality used 5D2's

I would happily buy another or even 2 since it's easy to find them for less than £1,000 and even £900 but that money is saved for new glass!


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 23, 2012)

I salute!


----------



## dolina (Dec 23, 2012)

I would have upgraded to the 5D3 but I do not want Canon to open up my lens for an IC upgrade.

Neither does the 1DX have the reach I seek.

They're good bodies by any measure but sometimes you just have to skip a generation and put the money to trips.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 24, 2012)

I loved mine. 

But...I'm glad that I sold it when I did, since one could be bought new today for what I sold it for a few months ago.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 24, 2012)

Requiem aeternam!

I will keep mine as a second camera, whatever my next will be. We have travelled on too many, less travelled by, to part.


----------



## JBeckwith (Dec 24, 2012)

Fine with me that it's discontinued. Mine still has a long life ahead of it before I will feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## newmandoyle (Dec 24, 2012)

Kind of sad  The 5D2 was and still is a great body!


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2012)

Brymills said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...


They sell it with no card at all!


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 24, 2012)

Never wanted, nor owned a 5D2. Still, many did enjoy their 5D2's.


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2012)

newmandoyle said:


> Kind of sad  The 5D2 was and still is a great body!


Just AFMA it and it really is a great body. I will keep mine to keep company to my ... 5DMkIII


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 24, 2012)

Love my 5D MKII! Used by so many bad-ass photographers...


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 24, 2012)

sad.
twas my first dream DSLR......
it will go down as a legend.


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 24, 2012)

A year to the day that I got mine! Not a bit sorry I took that plunge.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 24, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Never wanted, nor owned a 5D2. Still, many did enjoy their 5D2's.



It's weird with me. I think I am a fool for the marketing... I started with an XS then upgraded after 2 years to a 60D (mostly because of the cross type AF points and shots per second). When I had the XS, the mkii was my dream camera... stuff that I would love to have, but simply would never be able to afford to get. But then everyone said the auto focus was weak, and the 5d mkiii was just so much better. And then the mkiii became my dream camera which was really out of reach when it was 3500... but now that you can find one for 2500... it is still expensive, but not impossibly so. 

Back when the 5d mkii packages were selling for around 2200 with the body, 24-105 and a printer... I thought about getting one. But I couldn't pull the trigger because of the shots per second and the auto focus, and I think I would even miss the crop factor. So the mkii just simply became something I had no interest in. 

And I think where my biggest hang up is... is that I don't want to pay for something that will depreciate so quickly. I love that lenses hold their value, but not bodies.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 24, 2012)

Legend!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 24, 2012)

My MkII won't be discontinued for the foreseeable future, thanks in part to my 7D  I love the way the MkII and 7D complement each other. In my eye, a choice can be made between either the both of these camera's vs 'only' the 5D mkIII that combines their functionality. I strongly prefer to have two bodies however with different capabilities - always the right tool for the job and the possibility to carry both bodies with different lenses for different focal lengths to save swapping out lenses.


----------



## M.ST (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank´s to Canon for this great workhorse (the AF system not included).


----------



## CharlieB (Dec 24, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> Back when the 5d mkii packages were selling for around 2200 ....... my biggest hang up is... is that I don't want to pay for something that will depreciate so quickly. I love that lenses hold their value, but not bodies.



I take the other approach. Stay off the bleeding edge, and I can afford it. Getting the 5D2 at high discount was not a bad thing for me. 

And I agree the 5D2/7D combination is a happy one, not only for features, but for ergonomics. The layouts are very similar.


----------



## rmt3rd (Dec 24, 2012)

Does this mean that Canon will no longer service a discontinued item? Just bought mine as a backup a month ago and has a 1-year warranty. I'm sure they will honor the warranty, but what about after the year is up?


----------



## Tan (Dec 24, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> My MkII won't be discontinued for the foreseeable future, thanks in part to my 7D  I love the way the MkII and 7D complement each other. In my eye, a choice can be made between either the both of these camera's vs 'only' the 5D mkIII that combines their functionality. I strongly prefer to have two bodies however with different capabilities - always the right tool for the job and the possibility to carry both bodies with different lenses for different focal lengths to save swapping out lenses.



I also have the 7D-5D2 combination and I absolutely love it. 7D for reach and speed, 5D2 for pure quality. It may be discontinued, but it will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 24, 2012)

I almost pulled the trigger on the Mark II multiple times when I kind of wore and outgrew my XSI. When it was finally time to upgrade, the Mark II about three years into the production schedule and with rumors abound I waited a little longer. I wanted to start getting into video when my son was born so I bought a 60D figuring it would hold me off for 12-18 months. I still planned on getting the Mark II when they did finally release the Mark III due to the assumed price drops but when I got the Mark III for $2499 it was tough to pass up.


----------



## dandai (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm keeping my 5D2 for slow moving things like landscapes,low light, and slow moving people...
My 7D will be use for quicker moving things and macro.
A perfect partnership..


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2012)

B&H has an excellent offer for those who prefer it to 6D...


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 24, 2012)

Strange how the mk2 became so iconic when it is only a mk1 with 23 % increase in resolution ( which 90% of users didn't need ) and video ( which 90% of users didn't need ). When we got our first mk2 at Building Panos we thought the video was amazing, but very quickly found a proper video camera was much better for any casual video that we wanted. The video function on the mk2's hasn't been used for years in our case. 

Obviously it's a very capable camera for many applications, but then so was the Mk 1.

The mk3 deserves to achieve this iconic status because it broad range of capabilities is truly impressive


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 24, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Strange how the mk2 became so iconic when it is only a mk1 with 23 % increase in resolution ( which 90% of users didn't need ) and video ( which 90% of users didn't need ). When we got our first mk2 at Building Panos we thought the video was amazing, but very quickly found a proper video camera was much better for any casual video that we wanted. The video function on the mk2's hasn't been used for years in our case.
> 
> Obviously it's a very capable camera for many applications, but then so was the Mk 1.
> 
> The mk3 deserves to achieve this iconic status because it broad range of capabilities is truly impressive



ISO and IQ are a lot better than mark I. The cheap video capability is also a big plus. Maybe for your case you don't find 5D2 video great but here in Asia, 5D2 video capability is pretty much used especially by wedding photographers, videographers because it is less expensive than videocams and serve a dual purpose. True, they also use a video camera but it is too expensive to have multiple videocam. The best course is to have one main videocam and have several 5D2 to cover multiple perspectives. Even until now, they are still used pretty much by a lot of wedding and event photographers.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 24, 2012)

tron said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



four free rolls of K64


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 24, 2012)

I still think the Canon 20D was the most influential DSLR ever. It was the first one at a reasonable price that really seemed good enough to get even many film proponents to finally give up film and go digital. I knew so few people using DSLR before the 20D and so many after.


----------



## silverfirebird (Dec 25, 2012)

I just bought a 5D MkII last Thursday. I love it so far. I also have a T3i as well. I love the quality the 5D Mk II produces. It's mind blowing for me! I remember the time when it was released to the public in 2008, I bought a Rebel XS with my xmas bonus to get me started in digital photography. That brings back memories.


----------



## persiannight (Dec 26, 2012)

Still love that "SNAP" of the 20d....


----------



## DzPhotography (Dec 28, 2012)

Look on the bright side, now the 6D can drop in price


----------



## cayenne (Dec 29, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Strange how the mk2 became so iconic when it is only a mk1 with 23 % increase in resolution ( which 90% of users didn't need ) and video ( which 90% of users didn't need ). When we got our first mk2 at Building Panos we thought the video was amazing, but very quickly found a proper video camera was much better for any casual video that we wanted. The video function on the mk2's hasn't been used for years in our case.
> 
> Obviously it's a very capable camera for many applications, but then so was the Mk 1.
> 
> The mk3 deserves to achieve this iconic status because it broad range of capabilities is truly impressive



I was about to pull the trigger on the 5D2 last year about this time...when I heard the 5D3 was due out soon...so, I held off.

I bought and use it primary for the video.....but I find more and more, I'm really starting to appreciate using the stills funcitons too, and am enjoying its full potential.

But the 5D2...was going to be bought primariy for video...but when I heard the 5D3 was soon coming out, I just hung around these forums to find out when it came out, and I pulled the trigger on that in May.

My first DSLR...and wow...how much fun it has been so far!!!

cayenne


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 29, 2012)

rmt3rd said:


> Does this mean that Canon will no longer service a discontinued item? Just bought mine as a backup a month ago and has a 1-year warranty. I'm sure they will honor the warranty, but what about after the year is up?



They'll service it for many years to come. It's just like lenses. You'll just have to pay, but they'll service it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 31, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> rmt3rd said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that Canon will no longer service a discontinued item? Just bought mine as a backup a month ago and has a 1-year warranty. I'm sure they will honor the warranty, but what about after the year is up?
> ...



+1. They even offer service for my friend's old 20D. As long as you have money, there'll be no problem.


----------



## ddashti (Jan 5, 2013)

This body will always be a big part of DSLR history.


----------



## DCM1024 (Jan 5, 2013)

We have 2 5d2 bodies - love and will use them until they die


----------

